# Replacement code for G8457



## kristenb15 (Jan 12, 2011)

Code G8457 (tobacco non-user) was deleted on Dec 31st 2010.  I'm trying to figure out what new code is being used to replace it.  I think it could be one of these but I'm confused as to the wording for each.  

G8687-currently a tobacco non-user and no exposure to secondhand smoke
G8691-current tobacco non-user and no exposure to secondhand smoke

Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks!


----------

